# Certifications



## shiben (Jul 6, 2009)

Is there a way for me to get some form of certification in Rigging and/or fall protection things? I work at a college where these types of things are rather lax, and was wondering if its possible to get these independently. Is there any benefit to doing this even?


----------



## dbthetd (Jul 6, 2009)

Rigging certifications are under the ETCP. There's a theatre and an arena cert. They both require a term of hours and a test. More info here: ETCP - The Entertainment Technician Certification Program

I'm not particularly familiar with a fall protection cert. There are OSHA courses for "industrial" and "construction" that *might* have a small fall protection component.


----------



## soundlight (Jul 6, 2009)

A Sapsis Seminar would definitely make you much more qualified. I don't know if they actually hand out certificates, but Sapsis is well known for their rigging classes. They cover a broad variety of rigging stuff, usually including fall protection.


----------



## museav (Jul 6, 2009)

As far as potential benefit, every project that I design with any significant rigging involved specifically specifies that an ETCP certified rigger be involved and the ETCP certifications are starting to be recognized by other professional associations and groups (audio, video, AV, Architectural, etc.).


----------



## soundlight (Jul 6, 2009)

museav said:


> As far as potential benefit, every project that I design with any significant rigging involved specifically specifies that an ETCP certified rigger be involved and the ETCP certifications are starting to be recognized by other professional associations and groups (audio, video, AV, Architectural, etc.).



Agreed, however, it's hard to get an ETCP certification as a student. It would be a good idea to take a Sapsis Seminar if you plan on continuing in the industry, then get ETCP certified once you graduate and get those 7 points along with more experience.


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 7, 2009)

Beside a Sapsis class or one from your local IATSE, you could contact a safety company and see if you could attend a class they are teaching. It is best to do it throough somebody that understands theatre or areana rigging so it is geared toward what you are doing.


----------



## shiben (Jul 7, 2009)

OK, thanks guys. I will look into those seminars and see if any are being given in the West Michigan area.


----------



## dwt1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello:

You may also wish to check the Seminars and Training website from the ESTA Foundation at

ESTA Foundation - About the Foundation - About the Foundation, Board of Directors, Committees, Administrator, Fundraising, Meeting Schedule

In general, you may have to travel for seminars, but you can hire Bill Sapsis or others to come in and do a session. I believe Bill charges about $900 for the day + travel and lodging.
He does give a discount if you are a member of USITT. Also, the prior post in regard to certificates that Bill gives is correct, it only certifies that you took a class, nothing more.

Hope this helps,

Dana


----------



## WesternTD (Jul 9, 2009)

Also:
Rigstar Rigging - Rigstar Training and Testing Center High Performance Rigging


----------

